# Amazing Crochet!



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

This is an amazing piece of artwork. It appears that the horse was created using a metal frame. I thought some of you might find it interesting ...

Link:

http://www.livemaster.ru/item/3214321-kukly-igrushki-belogrivaya-mechta


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow - some people are incredibly talented (I wish I was).


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

That is so beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing work! :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oooh Amazing! Thanks for sharing this gorgeous works of ART!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow! So beautiful :-D :-D


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is such a pretty and delicate looking horse. Very lovely craftsmanship!


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

LucyinCanada said:


> That is such a pretty and delicate looking horse. Very lovely craftsmanship!


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

great googly-goo!!
i have never seen anything that representational in crochet...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow. Amazing...


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## ThaisFindsafeather (Nov 15, 2012)

What an amazing artist!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

You have to see her other work! She has the cutest patterns.

Little Owls hut, she is on Ravelry.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Wow - you're right - it is amazing!


----------



## sheree54849 (Aug 5, 2014)

if you go to the link there are multiple pictures of this and they are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

wow!!! well done....perfect....


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

absolutely amazing work!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

It is beautiful!

She really is talented, look at all these:

Link didn't work, but copy her name and enter it in google search, then click on more images by....


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

WOW


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

She does bead work too.

http://vk.com/per4iktoy


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I bought the Siamese Cat pattern from her - she is amazing. This is a link to her on Ravelry; you'll note 3 different sections on the RH side under "More From...".

This is a link directly to the horse pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/043-horse-white-dream-with-wire-frame-amigurumi-ravelry


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh wow, very unique and awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

CAS50 said:


> She does bead work too.
> 
> http://vk.com/per4iktoy


looks like bill the cat from bloom county (except in orange)


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! That is spectacular.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Amazing! I followed the link you posted. They are all wonderful! What talent.


----------



## Catmouse (Dec 2, 2013)

Amazing!!!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

I checked out her site, and all her works of art are amazing!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

A couple of the patterns are free:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dolly-the-sheep-amigurumi-fluffy-toy

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dog-buffy-amigurumi-toy


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

He looks like he's really moving. good job.


----------

